# Run flat tyres S-Max



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry not really full-on mhf stuff but you are a very experienced and knowledgeable lot :wink: 

My son with the grandchildren (no. 3 just arrived!) is changing from BMW 3 Series to S-Max for obvious reasons with the obvious problem - no spare  

I've lined up an almost suitable space-saver but its not ideal for several reasons (not specific for model, may invalidate insurance etc. etc.) so I'm interested in tackling the problem for him in a different way - run-flat tyres.

So the question is will they work - if not - what do you S-Max owners do?

Help!

PS - I've joined the S-Max forum already!

Thank you in anticipation of the answer


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Jagman said:


> Sorry not really full-on mhf stuff but you are a very experienced and knowledgeable lot :wink:
> 
> My son with the grandchildren (no. 3 just arrived!) is changing from BMW 3 Series to S-Max for obvious reasons with the obvious problem - no spare
> 
> ...


"My son with the grandchildren (no. 3 just arrived!) is changing from BMW 3 Series to S-Max for obvious reasons"

Obvious reason being your Son has two Wives?

TM


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Not sure what you mean TM, sorry my post seemed to irritate you enough to reply in that way, but happy to clarify 'obvious':

3 Series beemer won't safely accommodate three child seats across rear seat so whilst looking for wider car with storage space/performance/economy/quality/reliability/safety to support family of 5, S-Max was the vehicle of choice, as it is for many, but obviously not all.

Real question is about run flat tyres :? 

Do they work, are they worth it. Has anyone been saved from being stranded by run-flats or equally has anyone been let down (so to speak!).

Thanks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Run Flat*

Hello,

Your post did not irritate me, I replied in a joking manner.

What you deem obvious confused me. Only trying to help.

You should really only use run flat tyres with Tyre Pressure indicators.

It can be very dangerous to so without.

Does the car have TPI/TPM or are you intending to retrofit one?.

TM


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have just changed from a BMW 535D M Sport fitted with run falts to a Jaguar XF with non-run flats. One of the reasons for the change of marque was to get away fro the run flats.

OK if you have a puncture you can drive up to 50 miles at up to 50 mph but if you are in the middle of Spain when it happens you can be in trouble. You can also only fit the same type of tyre if the puncture is close to the edge of the tyre and so is not repairable. I had a problem when I hit a pothole (didn't feel it but it ruined the wheel and tyre) had to replace both front tyres and as they were difficult to source it was a very expensive exercise.

Because the side Walls are so hard there is no give in the tyres and consequently the ride is firm.

My son has just bought a new 335d and the first thing he did was to fit new wheels and conventional tyres.

Only BMW fit them as standard and the rumour is that they will be reverting to normal tyres in the not too distant future.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks TM, I had a quick look at ATPMs but didn't realise they were pretty well essential to ensure safety of run-flats so I'll have a closer look and get some prices for the Hella retrofit system.

Thanks javea, didn't realise run-flats had impact on ride (should have done but never thought of it  ) so will consider this and ask around. Hope you enjoy the XF! Jag really do seem to have got it right.

Cheers chaps, that has moved my thinking forward a lot, I'm now thinking 'make the retrofit spare wheel + jack + wheel brace work'.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

We looked at an S-Max a couple of years ago and one of the reasons we didn't buy was because of the lack of a spare. We bought a Honda CRV instead and let the salesman at Ford know the reasoning behind our non-purchase of the S-Max. He acknowledged that this was more than a one-off. The sooner that the manufacturer's realise that most consumers require at the very least a space-saver tyre, the more likely they will appeal to a wider market. Perhaps your son should look elsewhere for another vehicle??

Regards Steve


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

maybe we should start a campaign to make it law that all vehicles must have a proper spare wheel, contact your MP.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*S-max*



Jagman said:


> Thanks TM, I had a quick look at ATPMs but didn't realise they were pretty well essential to ensure safety of run-flats so I'll have a closer look and get some prices for the Hella retrofit system.
> 
> Thanks javea, didn't realise run-flats had impact on ride (should have done but never thought of it  ) so will consider this and ask around. Hope you enjoy the XF! Jag really do seem to have got it right.
> 
> Cheers chaps, that has moved my thinking forward a lot, I'm now thinking 'make the retrofit spare wheel + jack + wheel brace work'.


More than welcome.

Run Flat or Run on Flat should not (in my opinion (plus those of the professionals and manufacturers)) ever be fitted without a good quality, reliable Tyre Pressure monitoring system.

ROF Tyres are a brilliant idea, downside is the harsh ride. I like the idea and would prefer to have them on all cars, sod the ride, safety first.

But I think rather than manufacturers charge silly amounts for TPMS they should be made standard fit like Mercedes did with ESP. Regardless of wether ROF tyres are fitted or not. Especially since the standard fit of power steering to almost every new car.

I do think S-Max's are very expensive mind. Looked at a few for Mrs. TM but prices are staying very high.

TM


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Good idea cabby, I'm not sure I have the energy to engage with my MP at the moment  

As I learn more about this issue the more interesting it becomes, I've learned for instance that when designing the S-Max Ford (allegedly :? ) took the 'tactical' decision to leave out a full sized spare beause of the impact it had on the load space, which was a major selling point for the vehicle both in terms of cubic metre stats. and in terms of load space appearance (ie the space looks clean and cavernous and immediately impresses people who want 'space') and adequate room for decent 3rd row seats; and they didn't provide a space saver because it was deemed too 'risky' for such a heavy car. 

A design-for-marketing decision leaves owners vulnerable to 'stranding' at any time for the life of the vehicle plus potential cost of replacing otherwise repairable tyre when the gunge is used - not good imho!

......... my MP's not that bad perhaps I'll drop him a line!

PS retro-fit TPMS seems like a non-starter and the cost of new wheels as well as new tyres probably rules out run-flats especially as they would not have TPM back-up


----------

